# How can someone be "half Jewish"?



## Get-dancing (Jan 8, 2008)

How?
My great grandfather was a jew. But how does that make me " 1/8 Jewish"? Last time I checked I am a christian.
I mean its not like being white, or being english. It is something you BELIEVE in, it has nothing to do with your bioligy does it? 
Like if one of your parents where a Christian, and the other wasn't religious. That wouldn't make you "half Christian" would it now? It all depends on what you believe in.
I am a Christian, 100%. And what my parents, grandparents and great-grandparents believe in does not make one difference.


----------



## Esplender (Jan 8, 2008)

Wikipedia said:
			
		

> A Jew ... is a member of the Jewish people, *an ethnoreligious group originating in the Israelites or Hebrews of the ancient Middle East.*


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 8, 2008)

"ethnoreligious group"
A religion, which I am not a member of.
Anyway. There are only 3 real races; negro, caucasian and mongol.


----------



## SchrÃ¶dinger (Jan 8, 2008)

"Ethnoreligious," as in originating from both ethnicity -and- religion. ^^

There is a lot more to being Jewish than just believing in a religion. A lot of people use that term to also refer to anyone who is of Hebrew ethnic origin. So really, there are two types of Jewish people: Those who practice the religion, and those who are descended from the creators of the religion (who are considered an ethnic group). I suppose you could add a third: Those who are both.

If it makes it less confusing for you, substitute either "Israeli" or "Hebrew" for "Jewish" when the ethnic group is being referred to (which is most often the case when someone says, "That person is Jewish.")


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jan 8, 2008)

> There are only 3 real races; negro, caucasian and mongol.



Oh, get-dancing, no . . . read a textbook that's been written since 1952.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> "ethnoreligious group"
> A religion, which I am not a member of.



To a devout Jew, you are not Jewish at all. To a skinhead, you're a downright kike. Now, what religious path you follow, if any, is fully up to you. It is your prerogative to deny who your ancestors were, but why? Do you fear skinheads and their ilk?



			
				Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Anyway. There are only 3 real races; negro, caucasian and mongol.



Fool! There is only *one* race.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> > There are only 3 real races; negro, caucasian and mongol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, get-dancing, no . . . read a textbook that's been written since 1952.



He has been corrected previously on this matter. He just doesn't pick things up. Probably purposely. I guess I wouldn't care, it just gets old when he makes the same three threads over and over.

Plus, you'd be surprised - when I was working on a project on the history of a certain taxon's classification, I had to deal with the PERSIAN SUB-RACE evolving from the "Paleopithecine" branch with a confluence at the Paleonegroid/Paleomongoloid Race. And that text was referring to something written in 1961.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 8, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> How?
> My great grandfather was a jew. But how does that make me " 1/8 Jewish"? Last time I checked I am a christian.
> I mean its not like being white, or being english. It is something you BELIEVE in, it has nothing to do with your bioligy



LOL

Im so siggin half of that. Yes actually you have to be an Isrialight to be a 'real Jew'. You can't just become a Jew, you can fallow the religion but if your not one of there race then you are not one of gods chosen people...


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 8, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> but if your not one of there race then you are not one of gods chosen people...



Isn't that the very definition of 'racist'? Im sure the KKK have a similer motive.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it white or black? That's all I'd like to know as a concerned citizen.


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 8, 2008)

Originally, everyone was black. But thats a different subject.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 8, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Originally, everyone was black. But thats a different subject.



When was I black?


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 8, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed it is. Thats why the Jewish religion isent one I have much respect for...


----------



## stoelbank (Jan 8, 2008)

Being a jew is something people choose to be, if you didn't choose it *or your parents bombed you to be one* then your not a jew, not even a half one.


----------



## sgolem (Jan 8, 2008)

We could always go to wikipedia for the meaning of life!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewish_christians

And I think I have a new quote.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 8, 2008)

sateva9822: Just look into that assumption a little further. I don't know for cetain myself if that's wrong or not, about if that's central to the Jewish faith about some sort of racial superiority, but it sounds and awful lot like some propaganda spit about by Stormfront and the like.

jellyhurwit: The one race is human. Your earliest common ancestor to all of us was what nowadays is called Black: African.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 8, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Im so siggin half of that. Yes actually you have to be an Isrialight to be a 'real Jew'. You can't just become a Jew, you can fallow the religion but if your not one of there race then you are not one of gods chosen people...



That's not even remotely true. The Jewish religion accepts converts just like any other.


----------



## Two Headed Boy (Jan 8, 2008)

sateva, someone's been telling you tales out of school about the Jews. They are an industrious and intelligent people and make good soap...

plz do not ban me. not nazi

Actually, a lot of people in this thread have no idea what they're talking about. At all. 
A) The proper term for someone who's ethnically Jewish (as opposed to religiously Jewish) is "Semitic", but that term isn't used very often anymore except in the term "Anti-Semitic." "Hebrew" is likewise an archaic term and refers only to the language. Because there is actually a country called "Israel," people who are from that country are "Israeli" (or "Israelite" if you want to be old-school), and a nice, assimilated Jew who lives in, say, New York would not be referred to as either. Just "Jewish" is the term. 
B) The question of who is Jewish and who is Not (yes, we use that term because it's more polite than "Goy") is one that nobody can agree on. For most Orthodox congregations, you need to have a Jewish mother to be ethnically Jewish; some Reform Jews consider people who merely marry Jews but do not convert to be Jewish. However, if you convert to Judaism, you are considered to be Jewish no matter what--the only communities who would not accept a Jewish convert on grounds of their ethnicity are hardcore fringe groups who bear the same relation to Judaism as suicide bombers do to modern Islam.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 8, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They accept them yes. But in thier bible it states the Isrialites are gods chosen people and blah blah blah...


----------



## FeynmanMH42 (Jan 8, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> sateva9822: Just look into that assumption a little further. I don't know for cetain myself if that's wrong or not, about if that's central to the Jewish faith about some sort of racial superiority, but it sounds and awful lot like some propaganda spit about by Stormfront and the like.
> 
> jellyhurwit: The one race is human. Your earliest common ancestor to all of us was what nowadays is called Black: African.



And what makes us special is that we transcend that race! :3


----------



## Summercat (Jan 8, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> capthavoc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, one, it's called the Torah. Two, yes, we are God's chosen people, but that just means we have a special compact with God, not that God hates any other races.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 8, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> capthavoc123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do some actual research before making assumptions.

Israelites (which, in the context of the Torah, means Jews) are God's chosen people. This does not in any way mean that God hates other peoples.

When someone converts to Judaism, they are considered to be Jewish. Not some sort of pseudo-Jew. It's exactly the same as how in Christianity you are considered to be saved once you accept Jesus as your lord.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm reminded of a story where Groucho Marx was told he was barred from a certain swimming pool because he was Jewish. He replied, "My son is half-Jewish - do you think they'd let him in up to his knees?"

(Story is probably not true, but I like it anyway.)


----------



## Get-dancing (Jan 9, 2008)

If they are 'gods chosen people' then why are they also one of the most persecuted in history?


----------



## XeNoX (Jan 9, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 9, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> If they are 'gods chosen people' then why are they also one of the most persecuted in history?



What does that have to do with it?

The Bible says "the meek shall inherit the earth".


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit: The one race is human. Your earliest common ancestor to all of us was what nowadays is called Black: African.



It was just playful banter. I hate these kinds of topics.


----------



## Summercat (Jan 9, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> If they are 'gods chosen people' then why are they also one of the most persecuted in history?



Now, it never said WHAT we were chosen for.

Of course, true greatness can only rise through advesity. The Jews are still around despite all the persecution and attemps to rub them out througout history, with a record that can be traced all the way back to Bablyonia. That alone says something.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 9, 2008)

I recently found out my great-grandmother was jewish, and denied it (Which made me laugh- She was a stereotype).

Since I found this out, I consider myself jewish. I also consider myself christian, although I do not follow the religion. I was born into a Christian family, and I was born with at least some jewish blood. 

I think it's all how you look at it.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 10, 2008)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> If they are 'gods chosen people' then why are they also one of the most persecuted in history?



The same resion the squeaky wheel gets the grease...

LOL
They just finished trying to fuck Will Smiths career for making a comment on Hitler... 

@capthavoc123

Im not claming to know every thing about the religion here, but that IS in their bible.


----------



## Owlperson (Jan 10, 2008)

It's easy to be half-Jewish, like my children, because Jewishness is an ethnic designation rather than a purely religious definition. My fiancee recently admitted she considered converting in the late 1990s while at school because she felt irked by Christianity's vapid "Jesus saves" message and prayed to God rather than Christ, but after investigating it she realised it would be difficult to convert because not only was Judaism a religion, it is also a profoundly "ethnic" culture. 

Ironically she met my son at a party and spoke to him about comments in the media that he had been "converting" Jews at Oxford and he explained he'd converted to Christianity despite being brought up a Jew because he found that Christianity as a religion was not actually mutually exclusive with being part of the Jewish culture like I wanted him to be. Neither of my two have remained practicing Jews and my daughter married a Christian man, but both retain and acknowledge my cultural heritage that I would have liked them to embrace completely.

When I met and proposed to Louise I did discuss conversion but she said she still felt it would be better for her, raised a liberal Anglican Christian, to continue to be faithful to her cultural heritage although if (and it's a big if because I am in my sixties) we have children I have her permission to raise them Jewish, because we are in a dwindling minority and to me it is important that we maintain our position. Louise feels that there is more of a cultural barrier to conversion than there is, say, for a Jew or Muslim to adopt Christianity, which I do accept. We plan to have both ceremonies when we marry (in actuality because the Anglican church does not allow divorcees like me to remarry in church, the Christian ceremony will be a blessing service, like what happened with Prince Charles and Camilla Parker-Bowles; Judaism has no such restrictions to divorcees remarrying in a synagogue) and she is looking forward to a Russian-Jewish celebration; to be honest I probably have more actual Slavic blood in me than genuine Middle-Eastern Hebrew but it still remains that the "tribe" needs to continue by people acknowledging that Judaism is not only a creed but a clan too. All tribes need to intermarry and so I would consider someone with Jewish blood a fellow Jew.


----------



## Oni (Jan 10, 2008)

All I see are religious labels which people use to hide their true motives and beliefs behind, however, I respect religious deities and beliefs if they are "good" and relate to my own.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 10, 2008)

Summercat said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Summercat said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said that the Jews believes that god hates other races. Just they believe there special in his eyes. 'A lot of Jews I know are really awesome people', and Iv met some who are complete arrogant jack asses, they would just go one about how there gonna inherit so much money, because their families are so rich, because of their religion, acting like they are gods gift to the world. Well the entire time your around him, you just wanna take a crow bar and force his head out of his yuppie ass. What ever you beleave thats cool what ever. But nothing gives any one to right to be such an ass hat, not religion or money.

Oh and Get Danceing That would make you half Islamic. Not half Jewish...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2008)

I revere God, but I'm on the same level as these other people who have nothing to do with him and don't even acknowledge his existence.

Talk about lacking self-esteem or purpose. A good religion should be there to empower the people [size=xx-small](thus enslaving them to an elite who is the only one sacred enough to hear God and interpret God's mandates)[/size] that believe in it [size=xx-small](cartoon "flop"-track: wee-wah)[/size]!

I'm not going to do anything God wants me to do if he isn't going to care about it. He's the unloving father I could so choose to reject in that case.


----------



## Owlperson (Jan 10, 2008)

There are an awful lot of people who act like ignorant "jack-asses"; I've never met a fellow Jew who claims to be special just because they are part of God's "chosen people" (as opposed to the number of Christians I've met like that). That bit is a very very small part of Judaism as practiced by anyone other than Israeli settlers illegally living in Palestinian homelands, and even they rely on more down-to-earth justifications for their behaviour. It is also based on faulty readings of prophets predicting the coming of the Jewish Messiah, something not unique to other faiths or traditions; what I suspect will turn out to be the case is that the true Messiah - which Christ was not, even defying the prophecies made by Isaiah by entering Jerusalem on a donkey, not a horse as the real Messiah would do - will be someone who unites humanity not divides it into ethnicities or races or religions. The Messiah is not only for the Jews but for everyone; He may even be a figure who is not recognised as anyone special in his or her lifetime but comes and goes and leaves the world in a different state, only identifiable from reading worldwide scriptural traditions and prophecies as a whole rather than any one specific Bible.

The Jewish "compact with God" was relevant during the time between Moses and Christ when most of the world was pagan and polytheistic whereas the Jews were the first people to adopt the worship of one God rather than many minor gods/deities/heroes etc. No modern Jew would ever try to use that designation today to justify anything other than their own warped ideology; not even Ariel Sharon and he is about the most belligerent person I know who is giving the Jews a bad name worldwide. The Israel/Palestine question is not something I want to get into because as a British Jew I neither want to live in Israel nor feel much spiritual connection with it but acknowledge the right of the state to exist (and humbly point out that the Palestinians have a state already - it's called Jordan...) as a political and territorial unit. The younger generation are treating it as a plural and democratic state already whatever Sharon and his cronies want to do with it in the mean time, and so unusually I am full of hope rather than despair for the future. But my home is Britain and anyone who suggests that there is still a "promised land" out there for anyone, Jew or non-Jew, is safely in a minority of perhaps a few dozen.



			
				capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> That's not even remotely true. The Jewish religion accepts converts just like any other.



We do indeed, but we don't specifically look for them like Islam and Christianity. That has led to the assumption that Jewishness is based on race rather than belief; but it is true that most of Jewish worship hinges around a specific cultural legacy that leads many people like Louise to fight shy of conversion because they see our world as closed and homogeneous. I suspect my Jewishness doesn't go back that far because my father had Romanian, Hungarian and even Saxon gentile blood in him as well as being from a Jewish family and although he had the definite dark hair and dark eyes that I inherited (though now I am completely white-haired unless I dye it to maintain my public persona and "trademarks") so do a lot of ethnic Hungarians and Romanians. My mother's family records don't go back that far but I can surmise that she was a "purer" ethnic Jew than Dad; but then again even in Britain she looked more towards Moscow as her spiritual home rather than Jerusalem and although we kept all the rules like kosher food and no working on the Sabbath our Judaism was a lot more "folk" than Orthodoxy allows for now. We had more in common with the Russian Orthodox immigrants near home than with any Israeli or "north London" Jewish community; my sister lives in North London and my mother moved there when my dad died but I'm glad I wasn't forced into the ghetto too because I have had a much more prominent career than I could if Dad had not anglicised our surname in 1948 or if I had kept too tightly to the stereotypical Jewish way of life.

Anyway I'd rather now Louise kept to her own faith and brought her Christian beliefs to our marriage. It also means I get to celebrate Christmas with a clear conscience; Channukkah is not as fun as a traditional British holiday season and there is far less to drink and eat and play with at the end of it all. Marrying out for me was traumatic at first but has its own advantages and I've done it again  with no regrets.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 10, 2008)

As a suggestion...

If you're honestly not interested in getting in a debate about something, then don't go "I'm not interested in getting in a debate..." and then spill a number of views on the idea. That's basically a way to start a debate.

Just a suggestion.

Not trying to be a dick. Just re-stating what you probably already know. *woink*


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 10, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Im not claming to know every thing about the religion here, but that IS in their bible.



I never said it wasn't. What I _am_ telling you is that you're misinterpreting it.



			
				sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Oh and Get Danceing That would make you half Islamic. Not half Jewish...



Wait...what? Islam is a completely different religion from Judaism.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 11, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to say all the Jews think that, but their are some that do. There's bad apples in every barrel. Even religious barrels. ^.=.^'

Islam, LOL. Oh Shi-! I meant to type Isrialites... Or what ever you call them...


----------



## foxkun (Jan 11, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
			
		

> > There are only 3 real races; negro, caucasian and mongol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, get-dancing, no . . . read a textbook that's been written since 1952.



Agreed. All the same race, otherwise if we mated the offspring would be infertile. However, on an interesting note, there is a small set of people in the Tibetan mountains that will genetically be a different race within a thousand years or so. Their bodies have adapted so they need different nutrients to survive (I believe they can sustain on full protein, or was it lack thereof...?), and I think that's pretty freakin' keen.


----------



## LoinRocker (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, I don't know I never took the time to find out lol


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jan 11, 2008)

foxkun said:
			
		

> Agreed. All the same race, otherwise if we mated the offspring would be infertile. However, on an interesting note, there is a small set of people in the Tibetan mountains that will genetically be a different race within a thousand years or so. Their bodies have adapted so they need different nutrients to survive (I believe they can sustain on full protein, or was it lack thereof...?), and I think that's pretty freakin' keen.



I hadn't heard about those Tibetians. Have to look that up. But really, there's been regional genetic drift, of course. What we call race is the result of a few thousand years of sexual selection and a modest adaption to the amount of vitamin D we get from the sun. 

Here's my tl;dr $.02


There are two modern schools of thought on the subject: one, there's not enough consistent genetic difference to classify races as distinct entities. We're all humans with some minor cosmetic variations. Two, that there are a ton of racial divisions. Get-Dancing's catch-all "negro", for example - black Africans can be genetically distinguished into something like seven different distinct breeding populations. 

For medical reasons, knowing where someone's ancestors came from is helpful, because there are some differences in how the bodies work. For example, humans of recent European descent had thousands of years to adapt to a diet that was high in starch and included large amounts of alcohol (because fermented juice was more sterile than pond water). Anyone with a bad strain of diabetes, for example, was weeded out of the gene pool fairly quickly. 

Humans who spent the last couple thousand years on the north american continent didn't have these environmental pressures to the same degree, which is why amerinds encountering transplanted european customs fell victim to alcoholism and even today the amerind population has a unfortunate weakness towards diabetic diseases.

So yeah, differences in human populations exist. BUT! The usual reason to divide people into "races" - that is, shorthand for deciding who is better than everyone else or stereotyping a person's behavior - is totally invalid, because what's important is what's in the brain.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jan 11, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to say all the Jews think that, but their are some that do. There's bad apples in every barrel. Even religious barrels. ^.=.^'



And yet you previously said you have little respect for Judaism, even though you now say it's just because of a few bad apples.

Methinks you're trying to cover up your own bigotry.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, I'm tres excitable.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2008)

foxkun said:
			
		

> Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Race is not a valid taxonomic label, so I don't know what you talkin' bout. I do like to read, though...especially since I'll need something to look at while practicing my clawhammer.  *gushing fag*

2. I don't know what sense that protein thing makes, other than none. No protein and your brain would never properly form (assuming you somehow survive and construct any aspect of your body...nevermind that you'd probably just end up a miscarriage), and I don't think any animal could live off of protein alone...assuming that somewhere there are tubes that extrude pure protein. You send me words and I read them.


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 11, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> sateva9822 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me thinks your trying to make something out of nothing...

Yes, I did say that there was few bad apples I just said bad apples, and the vast majority of ones in power are BAD apples. Look how many wars have bin started by them... And that simple fact right there is why I just cant respect the vast majority of Jews. A lot of it just seems so barbaric and unnecessary to me, I don't think that makes me a bigot... Just another person watching the time go by as soldiers die, and you'll have forgive me if I don't fucking like it.

A bigot would let a part of the group he or she dislikes in his or her home, nor befriend people in that exact same group? So why would a few of my closest friends be Jewish?Another thing, if I was a bigot shouldn't I have cast them off by now? 

Methinks your just one of thoughts dicks who sit around all day trying to point out whats incorrect. 

Shove off...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2008)

1. Protocols of Zion is not a textbook (PSA announcement).
2. What wars are you talking about (again, read #1)?
3. You come off as a bigot to me: you view people with disrespect on the basis of their ethnicity/religion.


----------



## XeNoX (Jan 11, 2008)

Homo sapiens sapiens is a very uniforms species, the genetically difference between any two humans is smaller then the one of two chimps from the same forest
(just saying)


----------



## sateva9822 (Jan 12, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> 1. Protocols of Zion is not a textbook (PSA announcement).
> 2. What wars are you talking about (again, read #1)?
> 3. You come off as a bigot to me: you view people with disrespect on the basis of their ethnicity/religion.



No.. *face palm*

I veiw people with disrespec basied on what they hacve done in the past. I said that quit clearly...

If a jew was to come up top me and havea nice lil convo with me then tell me hes a jew, so what? Hes a cool guy. I'll like him. If some one comes up to me talking down to me and wont shut up about how their glowing god cum, it pisses me off I dont like being told how horrable I am becasue I'm not like them.. 

Thats it, all, please stop trying to make this in to a huge deal out of my personal opinion. I AM IN NO WAY A BIGGOT. 
Just becasue I have a harsh veiw that you do not agree with dose not make me a biggot, an ass hole sure, but a biggot, nope.

I judge not on color nor religion, but on what they have done in the past, thanx you. OK??
So what If I think the majoprity of a religion is snobby, greedy people? Every group has its bad side... 



			
				XeNoX said:
			
		

> Homo sapiens sapiens is a very uniforms species, the genetically difference between any two humans is smaller then the one of two chimps from the same forest
> (just saying)



Yaaaay for this statment!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 12, 2008)

If you think that the current populace of practitioners of the Jewish faith are greedy and snobby...which is what your statements imply - you are a bigot. You have a lack of tolerance for persons or view persons unfavorably not because of who they are, but because of the faith they practice. You are taking a blanket view to a group of people. That would be akin to me saying all Germans are violent, snobby, and unlikable or that all Christians are two-faced, holier-than-thou, and greedy.

See, I would've had nothing bad to say about what you said...but, saying "I judge not on color nor religion, but on what they have done in the past, thanx you." and then following it up with "So what If I think the majoprity of a religion is snobby, greedy people?" doesn't really sell me on your whole "I'm not a bigot" thing. You say you don't judge people on their religion, and in the next statement you imply that you do to some degree.

So, just to clarify - if you don't know a person, but only know they're Jewish what do you think about them?

Incidentally, your intentions are not entirely clear here (especially in regards to how you "mean them."):

"Look how many wars have bin started by them... And that simple fact right there is why I just cant respect the vast majority of Jews."

If you're implying "the vast majority of Jews" somehow means "the past political issues of the Jewish people


----------



## BassMan (Jan 12, 2008)

My ex-Furcadian mate Sway (We only married on Furc) is a fine example: Her mother's side is Jewish while her father's side is Catholic. She is a true believer in Jesus, yet when she has a real wedding she wants it to be a Jewish wedding (citing that Jewish weddings are more fun)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 12, 2008)

[size=large]Oh hai gayz didju no peanit buttar wuz invented by a black person?! NO WAI!!![/size]






[size=x-small]This baby is now contanimated[/size]


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 12, 2008)

This whole thread is showing why I lost religion. I don't believe in labling people for their beliefs alone, and organized religion just stirs up a whole lot of unneeded tensions over some invisible sky wizard(s).


----------



## Adrimor (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: How can someone be "half Jewish"?*

...why is this topic in the BBcode reference list...?

I sincerely apologize for bumping it, but it seems to lack a clear resolution, so...



Get-dancing said:


> If they are 'gods chosen people' then why are they also one of the most persecuted in history?



You're confusing cause and effect. They said the "chosen people" part to explain why the rest of the world shat on them so much and often--in a nutshell, jealousy.



Owlperson said:


> ...the Jews were the first people to adopt the worship of one God rather than many minor gods/deities/heroes etc.



Akhenaten and Zoroaster would like a word with you =P

Finally...here we go:

NOW it has a resolution.


----------



## Chitt (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: How can someone be "half Jewish"?*

Honestly people. It's actually hard to look at this thread. 

Ignorance is NOT always bliss. Before stating some insensitive, ignorant blather, how about we try searching for facts. And don't tell me you wikipedia'd it, becuase that in no way counts.

Though props to AdriNoMa for a similar comment.


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: How can someone be "half Jewish"?*

NECRO


----------

